#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: 16TH COLUMN - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoOEngineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for 16th COLUMN. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY  - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: 17th and 18th COLUMN - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SOLUTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SURFACE CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------

